# Finish Pro 395



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

http://www.graco.com/Internet/T_PDB.nsf/SearchView/FinishPro395
Has anyone had/used one of these? I have the chance to buy one for a good deal but I have to decide by Friday!!
I am looking for something that I can use to spray exteriors with (I already have an Ultra 490, but it would be nice to have two sprayers) but also get a nice finish sometimes that I dont have to back brush or use to do trim packages (Jasons pictures of that house using the ProGreen convinced me to be able to spray trim) and also it would be nice to have something that I can use with minimal overspray that I can use when I am not out in the middle of nowhere with nothing to get overspray on. 
What about an aircoat system?
TIA
Aaron


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

We have one and have used it to spray two exteriors,(one stain and one paint) and lots of trim. It is a nice machine, works well, but you still have to play a little to get good results. 
It IS NOT a zero overspray rig, but does produce considerably less when used air assisted with a smaller tip.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Whats a good deal? I would look for a bigger rig for exterior work. This, to me, is strictly a interior machine.


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

I can get one for around $1300, less than 100 gal. through it. It would be my secondary exterior sprayer, but it would be nice to have two sprayers for exterior I am thinking. What say you to that NEPS?


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

tsunamicontract said:


> I can get one for around $1300, less than 100 gal. through it. It would be my secondary exterior sprayer, but it would be nice to have two sprayers for exterior I am thinking. What say you to that NEPS?


I would keep it for a back up and use it for interior only. Thats a good price. Better have someone check it out to make sure the packings, the piston and the pump are ok.


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

Yah its the SW spraytech guy that is offering it to me. But you still think it is too small for using exterior? or is it that it isn't fast enough for exterior? Have you used an aircoat? Sounds like the diaphragm pump wont keep up with production painting.


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

anyone else try this sprayer outside? I've got to decide by tomorrow . . .


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I really do not think that is its niche. It seems to be marketed as a high quality interior trimwork sprayer. I would probably work OK, but be used for its true purpose and strengths.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

never tried it but I've never liked a pump that you have to tip to put a bucket under it i like the gh200 check out that guy. I'm sure its good Graco make good pumps. i just like my pumps with a suction hose, easier for clean up or switching paints


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

tsunamicontract said:


> anyone else try this sprayer outside? I've got to decide by tomorrow . . .


 
Yes, did a small addition with it. Worked fine. I can email a picture. (large file)


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

ewingpainting.net said:


> never tried it but I've never liked a pump that you have to tip to put a bucket under it i like the gh200 check out that guy. I'm sure its good Graco make good pumps. i just like my pumps with a suction hose, easier for clean up or switching paints


You are forgetting that the bracket holds the handle of the bucket. So if the machine has to be moved, it is a one man operation with paint. Cleanup is really no different than with our other rigs.

It's real worth is in its use. If you use it, its worth it. If not, save your money.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Went back through my records and found that we did two exteriors with it. One paint (small) one stain (whole house).


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

The pump will be fine for exterior use. I usually keep my machines seperated. My exterior machines are work horses that get trashed. My interior machines get babied and cleaned regularly. IMO I would not beat that pump outside and expect it to perform the way it should for fine interior finishes. I would not solely rely on that machine for the bulk of my business.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> . I would not solely rely on that machine for the bulk of my business.


Gotta agree with that. If you spray lots of paint, like every week, it would not be the ideal rig. If you do blow and go's, get a Speeflo or something similar.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I've tried both style, I just like the suction hose more for me. I usually keep the rig in my truck and put enough line to reach where I need to go. I'd rather not be moving my rig around unless I have no choice. Also if I'm on a big project I can us a 55 gal. Drum to keep from going back and forth filling my bucket.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

ewingpainting.net said:


> I've tried both style, I just like the suction hose more for me. I usually keep the rig in my truck and put enough line to reach where I need to go. I'd rather not be moving my rig around unless I have no choice. Also if I'm on a big project I can us a 55 gal. Drum to keep from going back and forth filling my bucket.


 
If you are using a 55gal drum, that is way beyond the scope and discussion of this particular machine.


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

bikerboy said:


> Gotta agree with that. If you spray lots of paint, like every week, it would not be the ideal rig. If you do blow and go's, get a Speeflo or something similar.


Thanks for all the input everyone. I would not solely be relying on it for exterior, I would just like to have the option of keeping things neat and tidy with the hvlp and having another airless if I want to pick up the pace.
I am going to see how I like blowing with a Fine Finish tip tonight and make the decision from there. Thanks again for all your help.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

bikerboy said:


> If you are using a 55gal drum, that is way beyond the scope and discussion of this particular machine.


well I've done it many times what ever the specs say. not only have i done it but also the other 25 sprayers that work for me do it as well.:thumbup:


----------

